# -1  1  2012.
!
  1-  -1   5 ,     . 
50:       .


   .    (        ).  
 <_______________2012_> 
 14 
 107 

 -1  1 8.2   ,    .   30.03.2012.

 -     -.

----------


## Dietcola

.  CheckXML+2.    : "    1  2012    .    ."

----------


## Na28ta

:Frown: .   ,        ...    ,     .

----------


## AlexeyAM

,       :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:  .      -5     5,1%,  51%.    .

----------


## .

, , ,     ?   -1  *30* .      -  10 
      ,    .    :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

.   4 2011   11  ,  1 .   ,          ,  - ...

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,       ,       ?    .   ?
   ?      :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:

----------


## DW

-  -1, 
     4-   ,  "      xml."
      1- ...

----------

. , 5   .

----------


## Afrikan

150  1.   ,         100 (   )        ?

----------


## Afrikan

> .   4 2011   11  ,  1 .   ,          ,  - ...


    .      .

----------


## Na28ta

,             :Smilie: .     - .       : -,       ; -, ..  ,    -   ,    ,       ,     (     )...

----------


## Na28ta

> 150  1.   ,         100 (   )        ?


    -1:
_ 100   ,             150    _ 

    ...   :     100   . =        150     ?

----------


## Afrikan

> -1:
> _ 100   ,             150    _


    .

----------

*Afrikan*, 150  100...

----------


## Na28ta

? :
150 = 130-140
130= 100+110+120

     ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

> Na28ta,       ,       ?


      !   ...     ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Afrikan

> ? :
> 150 = 130-140
> 130= 100+110+120
> 
>      ,    .



,   ))

----------

> !
>   1-  -1   5 ,     . 
> 50:       .
> 
> 
>    .    (        ).  
>  <_______________2012_> 
>  14 
>  107 
> ...


     .   XML  .   XML-UFA    ,  .      ,  .

----------

!   ,     ,    , , 1 (  )        ...   -   ...   ???????

----------


## .

> .   XML  .   XML-UFA    ,  .      ,  .

----------


## 15

.4.3.1     -1 
  ,        2012.

----------

> , , ,     ?   -1  *30* .      -  10 
>       ,    .


   ,    9-   ?        (((      .       ,     3 , .

----------


## .

> ,    9-   ?


     .      9 ,       ,         192?




>

----------


## Na28ta

> .4.3.1     -1 
>   ,        2012.


 2012    .



> !   ,     ,    , , 1 (  )        ...   -   ...   ???????


.     .    Word     1   ..       .

   ,     ...        ,    .      ,      ....

----------

> 


    ,   ,       .   ,        !      . 

    .        .    ,     .  ,    ,         - .

----------

> ,   ,       .   ,        !      . 
> 
>     .        .    ,     .  ,    ,         - .


,         ?

----------

> ,         ?


!  .  , ,   .

----------


## Rint

1: 8.2,  1  2     (   ),         ,  ,   .    ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## alsa08

Spu_orb ( 1.77  30.03.2012),         ,     .  , ,   .   .      -

----------


## Rint

, ,  ..   2    ..       :Hmm:

----------


## Na28ta

> 2    ..


        .          .




> , ,  ..


,   ?    ,   ,      .

----------


## Rint

> .


 - ,   - .     /  ,        ..           .     ..

----------


## Na28ta

.        ?            :Wink:

----------


## Rint

> ?


  -    :Smilie:      ..     ? Ÿ   .        ,    .

----------

> ,    .


     .
       .         (,    ).  212-    ,    .      -    ,   3        .

----------


## Rint

> .


   ,        ,        /   ".  



> -    ,   3        .


 ,   ,  -   ,            (   ).   2011-, -1    , ..        50  .

----------


## 15

> ,   ?    ,   ,      .


       ?      .

----------

> ,        /


,        :Wink: .           ,      .



> /  ,   **   ..


    ,   ,      .  -    :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=;53662774]     .   XML  .   XML-UFA    ,  .      ,  .[/QUOTE

?    ..............

----------


## Rint

> ,   ,      .  -


 *-1  1  2012*,    .




> ,       .           ,      .


,      ,         :Smilie: 




> ?      .


+1!   - ,       ..    .

----------

*Rint*,    :Smilie:

----------


## Rint

> Rint,


        ..         ,   ,      , ,       -1  150-  " .       . ."      (.. ) ,    !,        ??     150,     -  ??

----------


## svsan

> ?    ..............


 ,     3    :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

> ?    ..............


   .   ,     :Frown: .       (   ).

----------

-  !!! ,      CheckXML.      . ,   10.

----------


## Krotova

,      -        ,  1   2?   "  -1",        ,       ,        .       ,       -1.

----------


## Na28ta

.     ,    1  2 ,     3 , .. ,  1,   2.     .

----------


## Krotova

Na28ta, .

----------

!

    -1  1 ,     
***50:    1-  _______________2012_  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : 2012. 
 <2012> 
 132 
 54

----------


## Dietcola

** , ,  .. -

----------

.  .   1  141-143     ,   145      ???

----------


## 2

5   ?

----------

...     -      .,       - 9 .  ,  ,             ? ...    ?

----------


## Rint

> .  .   1  141-143     ,   145      ???


     , ,   2011.

----------


## Rint

-1  ,  CheckUFA      -  ,    check   .

----------


## Marylena010

CheckUFA    .

----------

! , ,    100?     .
!

----------


## Dietcola

**,  , .
1 8.2, ,   100 .

----------

Dietcola,  ,     - PU_RSV

----------

Spu_obr   ,    53  ,         ,           .
    , .   ?

----------

-.    PU_RSV,   .    .

----------


## arsbel

> ..         ,   ,      , ,       -1  150-  " .       . ."      (.. ) ,    !,        ??     150,     -  ??


   ,    ,   ,             .   ,   .

----------


## Podsolnuh

PU_RSV.   2     ,   .      ?    ?

----------

14    (107)  ,  ,

----------

, ,   -1   ?
,     -  "01",       2- ,      1  2 ?

----------


## Bucom

> PU_RSV.   2     ,   .      ?    ?


 !  4   .    (...   ...   ...).

----------

,  -1         ?

----------

**,  1 .  




> -1   ?


.

----------


## SHLA MIMO

...
   . - (   ...)    ,   , ...       (  ),     ,    ,  ,  .  ,      ... ,  -     ,      ... 
   -  !   ...   ... :yes:

----------


## Rint

.

----------


## Rint

> ,    ,   ,             .   ,   .


  -  ,     ,            ,             150- ?  !       , ..      ,            .  ,         ,  -   ..
        .        - ,        "      () "    .

----------


## Donna

> -1:
> _ 100   ,             150    _ 
> 
>     ...   :     100   . =        150     ?





> ...   :     100   . =        150     ?


  -  ?

----------


## Rint

> :     100   . =        150     ?


 ,      ,     ""  ,   %   .    .

----------

> 5   ?


...        -1???

----------

> 2
>     5   ?
> ...        -1???


  .

----------


## olga.1958

SPU-ORB.    :       ,    .  .     .  7  .

----------

...             ,      ... ,  ...

    ...    ...

1.       
2.           
3.         
4.      ,     
5.  :    100 (  )          ?
6.    100       1      .00 ?
7.        

       ...
  ?
 ,           1 ...
           ,      2-  2010...

 4-    15- ?

             ?

----------

> .  7  .


 .
        ,    .
  -1  -6-2  .

----------


## olga.1958

> .
>         ,    .
>   -1  -6-2  .


 )
   ,              -   -   .    ,   ?(((

----------

*olga.1958*, 
      -  

 -  ,     - ...

----------


## Na28ta

> -  ?


  .   ,  :      ?  ,  . "! -  . - ,  .        ,     ,    "  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Na28ta*,        ?        ?   ?

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:  . *.*, ,   ?             ,     .

----------

*Na28ta*, ..  ,            1000          ,       100         ?

----------


## .

> ,     .


       -1,    ?
 ,        
 :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

.     : -,      ,     ,      . -,       ...

    ,   ?    ,     . ,  ,  .      , ...   ...

----------


## olga.1958

> .   ,  :      ?  ,  . "! -  . - ,  .        ,     ,    "


  .   .    9     .

----------


## Na28ta

**, *.*, , ,   -      ?          .   ,  ,     :Smilie: ,  , ..   ,         ,       -    ...

----------

*Na28ta*,     ...    ...

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:   .   .    .     ...

----------


## .

> .


    ?      ,  ,     -1  2012 
  ?     -1 -    ?
     ,       ?  :Frown:

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


  .    -  .  -  , ,   ,    , ,      ,       :Smilie:  .  ,   , .. -   ,    /,   ,    /       .



> ,     -1  2012


     ,      ,   ,   ,  -  -   .



> -1 -    ?


  .   .



> ,       ?


        , ..            :Smilie: . 

  ,    -  ,      ... ,     ,   (.,   ,     ),  .

----------


## .

> ,      ,   ,   ,  -  -   .


.

----------


## Na28ta

:Embarrassment:

----------

,   100     2011      ? 
 8.2       .

----------

!

          1- .    5,      CheckXML-UFA ,    03.04.2012.
  2- ,   ,      Spu_orb    CheckXML  3.04.2012.

 ,   .

----------


## Na28ta

** ,           ?

----------


## .

> !
> 
>           1- .    5,      CheckXML-UFA ,    03.04.2012.
>   2- ,   ,      Spu_orb    CheckXML  3.04.2012.
> 
>  ,   .


   ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .,       100?

  .     - .     ,    -  ,  ...         -  .100      .        ...

----------


## olga.1958

SPU-ORB  06.04.12

----------


## olga.1958

.  ...          .  :        ,    03.04.12.  .         .  9    -   .

----------


## Na28ta

:       :Frown: .     .100 (  ,    ). ,   ,     ,       .       ,     ...

----------


## Bucom

> ...


            -    (,       ). .,          .   ,    ,      .  - .

----------

!
, ,     5,        .

----------


## saigak

...  .

----------


## Na28ta

*saigak*,     5 ?       ,      .         _"    (  -1  2012 )          .    .   :     /    XML-."_ 

  ,      :    5     pdf  rtf (word).      ,      ,     ,       3    3 . .

----------


## saigak

> 5 ?



, ,          .  -        ,   .
     ,    ....

----------


## Na28ta

*.*, **,   , ...
     4  2011   1  2012   ,  .    42011    ( 2 ) "     "         .     12012...     "     ".    ,      2 . ,  ,     ,   ,  -          12012   ...   :Smilie:

----------

> 4-    15- ?
> 
>              ?


       ?  4      ..
     1.   1   15 ,                 .          ,      3 .

----------


## Na28ta

> 4      ..


  4  -    ...     .

----------


## .

> .


    .         :Frown:

----------

,       2    :Frown:   ,  -   ,   ,   ,    .      , 2-       :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 2


         ...   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ?


  -?   ?
:
- !    ...   .
- ...!
- , .
  ,  " "     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> " "     ,    .


,   .     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ,  ,       .  6-  ,     2- -  -    :Smilie:            ,   . ,  ,   .
  ,  9-,        .  -  ,   ,     .      :Smilie:

----------

,  ,   .     -     ?     ,         ( )....

----------


## Bucom

> -     ?     ,


   .     .      .      ,   (  ),  , ..       ""       -  ...

----------

?   :Frown:

----------


## UmkaLilu

,      ,       ?

----------

!
, ,     ,   26.03.12.            3- ,         .  -6-1   01.01-26.03.12,  "".      ?

----------

** , ...

:  1.5      1.5  3 ?

----------


## Na28ta

> ,      ,       ?


.         .    ,      ,       .        ,         :Frown: ,    ,  , ..   ,    , ,  .... , ,     ,          ,       .        ....

----------


## UmkaLilu

.     ,  -   .   :Smilie:

----------

, .    01.01.12.     , , 20 .  ?

----------


## Na28ta

.100    ,        . ,  ,  "0"    .

----------

+?
   ...

----------


## Na28ta

2      . ..    2 :    52 -    ;    53 - . , ,      ,      .

----------

51 ,    -  52?

----------


## Na28ta

51   ,  .   ,  51     52  53.    ,   .    + (  ),        - 52  53.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2      . ..    2 :    52 -    ;    53 - . , ,      ,      .


  ""     (    01).  ,     ? , ,  (   )-       .

----------

...   :     100   . =        150     ?[/QUOTE]



    ????   ??

----------


## echinaceabel

> :     100   . =        150     ?[/


  :yes:   ,            2011           (      ).

----------

....!!     ????          2011......   1 . 2012 .       ???      ?????

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?????


   .

----------

> 51   ,  .   ,  51     52  53.    ,   .    + (  ),        - 52  53.


        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 .

----------

> *.*, **,   , ...
>      4  2011   1  2012   ,  .    42011    ( 2 ) "     "         .     12012...     "     ".    ,      2 . ,  ,     ,   ,  -          12012   ...


   ++,   "   "     .

----------

...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


      2.

----------


## katrom

.
  ,   1  1 .2012  (  -),         .,  1   2? 
   .

----------


## nash975

-     ,   ,   2012     ???  ,  !!!

----------

*nash975*,  ...     -   ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,            2011           (      ).


   ?   ?



> ++,   "   "     .


    -      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> .,  1   2?

----------

,     PU RSV.
 ,      5        (     ).
     .
     .    ,    .

----------


## saigak

> PU RSV.


..      ... .

----------

> ..      ... .


    ,      .
     ,    -.

----------


## Bucom

> ,      .
>      ,    -.


     .     .       ,    -           ( -    -  ). , ,   "" ... (  - ).

----------

> ,    -           ( -    -  ). , ,   "" ... (  - ).


  ,      .     . 
    ,    .
         .
    -        .

  ,            .    ?

----------


## Bucom

> .    ?


    PU_RSV:
"4.2.1.1.4.  4   4  -1    2012   ."
-      (   )  , ,     (  "  ")        "  ".

----------


## Bucom

> , ,   "" ... (  - ).


 (  )   1 09.04.2012:
"  2.0.34.11  "  " (  -  -        1- . 2012.);         1.  1 7.7 -  .

----------


## GalinaTar

09/04/ 12      -,     . .
  -  2  ,     .    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ,  .     .

----------

,          ,  ,     1 -           .

----------

ϻ  15, 2012

__ 
*1.  .*
         .
      ,         ,  1  2.     ,      .  3    (    ,   ,     . .).  4  ,     1       120.   5  ,      .

       -1,       .     .

*2.  * 
      .

     -1     ,     .   .     .   .

*3.   * 
          .

       ,    -    .     ,  ,    . ,        .        ,    100  1          150    .           ,    ,  -1   .

*4. * 
     .

      .       , , .    .    ,       .

      ,    .  ,    ,    ,        00.             2,       .

*5.  * 
      2.

,      ,     3.             2.      ,   2   . ,       ,     .

      ,      2      .  ,  07    .

__ 
*6. * 
        .

    .             .      ,      ,       .

*7.   * 
         .

           .    1        .

   .  ,     ,   ,              2011   .     ,   .                 .      2011     . ,     ,        (.   . 14).

*8. * 
      .

       120,        .           ,    ,   ,       ,  .   ,    -1    ?    212-    ,        -1.        .

*9. * 
    512 .    .

  2  -1          : ,     ,   .  ,      .        512 .      22 ,    10 .      ,     ,   260.

       ,      .  ,      512 . .        .         5,1     276.

*10.   * 
-         .

 2012              .     ,               .         ,          .   -1   .

         .  ,    ,    240.         1966    .

           271     ,                .


         ,   ,      . ,  ,            .                    CheckXML-Ufa.    .

      ,      .        ,   ,      .    ,   .

 ,
 ϻ

----------


## Na28ta

**, !  .

  ...    ()   usb-   :Big Grin:   :Wow: !!!      .    ,     -  ,      ! ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Nikita13

5  -1  2011  -,  .

-    ,    2012 .          100, ...      .150  -1  2011.

  , .

----------

*Nikita13*,     ...         ,    ...

----------

. ,      2 .   .   ,   : " ,     ..."

----------


## ARNO

! , ,        ,  01- (/)?    ,      -5   2     .202,     -   20%,    16%?    .

----------

.      145   -1?
         11 .    ?

----------

> . ,      2 .   .   ,   : " ,     ..."


 .    ,     -.

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> .    ,     -.


 ...    ... ,     ... ,   "",   1 -     ...,    -   -        ... ..    ... ,   ... :Wink:

----------

,,          6 ,   ?     , ,, ,.    ,      (  -  )

----------


## Nikita13

> *Nikita13*,     ...         ,    ...


...            ??? .   -1  2011 . ,    ,     /,       ....

   ...  ,      ,      100% :Smilie: 

     .  -    .

----------

,   ,        (       ) -     150!

----------

**,    ""  150 ?

----------

.    -?       ,         .

----------


## Lyska

!        -1. , ,   :  .  -       ?  .

----------


## Yanisss

*Lyska*,  ,  -          .

----------

14  ?

  ""   ?

----------


## Lyska

-   .  ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

> -   .  ?


 :yes:

----------


## Marylena010

(PU RSV  ).     ,         2 ,   ,      26-,    .

----------

,    .         .  .    ?        ?

----------

> ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .      145   -1?
>         11 .    ?


  :yes: 




> ,    .         .  .    ?


            +   , ..              ,        .
:   ,  - .  - ,     -       .  !

----------


## Bucom

> 5  -1  2011  - ,  . -    , ...
> ,    ,     /,       ....


       5 -      01.01.10. .     **'.      ,    .     ( ).          2010   2011 .      .

----------


## Nikita13

> 5 -      01.01.10. .     **'.      ,    .     ( ).          2010   2011 .      .


.
 ..   ,      ,   ,  "  ",          -1  2012 ,   5  :Smilie: 
       . ,   .  ,    2012 .    5    ,    ,    -"",      , ..       ,   ,  . 

  .

----------

> .      145   -1?
>          11 .    ?


    !

----------

,   145 **        ...   -   2011

----------

> 145


 ,   **!!!
!

----------


## Luna_26

.,      1  2012     (       ),        ?

----------

> .,      1  2012     (       ),        ?


.

----------


## Luna_26



----------


## Nyri

:     -   " "   20%!!!!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> :     -   " "   20%!!!!!


   -1 ?

----------


## Nyri

> -1 ?


      ,    -6-2.    :       20%.

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 ?

----------

5         20% (   03.04.12)

----------


## Nyri

> ?


 !  checkxml-ufa

----------


## echinaceabel

> checkxml-ufa


         -1   20%.

----------

5  . .

----------


## Nyri

> -1   20%.


      !      . -    ,  -    , , , .

----------

, )   :



     ,    -1     2.5  (1 8.2)  1 . 2012.,      2 (     )     ?           ,     ,  /  (-),    "      "    %  ?


2.   2 -1       -     (52  53?)   2 2  52  53-  .
  ,      ?

----------


## svcloud

-.         .
    ,  .
 ,    ,    -1.
      .   ,    .   ,     ........ 
      .     :Smilie:

----------

,   .       ,      6-1    ?

----------


## SvetaSG

,      ???
  - ,      
 , .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## svcloud

,   .

SvetaSG,    http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------

:
   10.04.12   -1,     ,    ,  17.   7  .     ,  -6-2  -1  114   , - ,          ,       .  ?

----------


## nash975

.   ,  -  .    :     ,      .    :Wow:  . ....    , 2000,37 .,   ( .7 .15 212)  2000,   37 -    :Wow:    !!! ,         ,    ?

----------


## _123

> .    -?       ,         .


                .   . ..  ,   ?

----------

-!       50  ,     362,     .  .    30,              (  .   ). - ?

----------

*nash975*,    2001 ?

          -

----------


## nestleshka

> .   ,  -  .    :     ,      .    . ....    , 2000,37 .,   ( .7 .15 212)  2000,   37 -      !!! ,         ,    ?


   ..  ..   ?   212-     ,     ..    ???

----------


## Fors200769

-   52  53      -1.,    ?

----------

.    .  145       .  - +.    , ,   .  ,   .    -   .  , ..     ,       . 
,              :Smilie: 
    .

----------


## DoomkAsia

-1  ,   -6-2  -6-2     ?

----------

> -1  ,   -6-2  -6-2     ?


.

----------

,   -1 :   .  .        354,  21 -  ?   .

----------


## wikki7771

-1,          .    0.       ,        ?

----------


## Nyri

- ,        (    20%)   .    :    0 (    ),    1.      (     ):     !?

----------

,         ?

----------

-1     / /      .
 ?

----------


## wikki7771

?

----------


## DoomkAsia

1-  2012: -6-2, -6-2  -1    ;
 -6-3  -6-4   ??  ?  ..    .

----------


## Nyri

. -6-3 -6-4  .

----------


## 21g

,   ?  :EEK!:     (,      ?)


***50:       .
   .    (        ).  
 <_______________2012_> 
 14 
 109 
 .   .

----------

> ,   ?     (,      ?)
> 
> 
> ***50:       .
>    .    (        ).  
>  <_______________2012_> 
>  14 
>  109 
>  .   .


    .

----------

***50:    1-  _______________2012_  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <> 
 302 
 43 

  ,   ?   302      .       8,2

----------

...

----------


## 21g

> .


  - ?        ,   CheckXML

----------


## nash975

> *nash975*,    2001 ?
> 
>           -


  .  .  .  212    ! :Smilie:               242 (   512 ),            512   ,    2    . ...

----------


## olga.1958

> - ?        ,   CheckXML


   CheckXML ,  10.04.12.  -  . 
      .,   ,    .   . 
   .  .

----------


## saigak

> ,         ?


    5   .  .




> 1-  2012: -6-2, -6-2  -1

----------

. .     1 .    "  2011." ( -  ).  -1       "   . -. 145"         2012???

----------

,        ,     -6-1+-6-3  -6-2,    /,   **,         1 7.7   ** :Wink:

----------

> . .     1 .    "  2011." ( -  ).  -1       "   . -. 145"         2012???


 150  2011  ,

----------

2012   2011   ,    ( -).    . 

  ,          ,       .  ?

----------

5  11  2012         .   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


   145 



> 5  11  2012         .


,    03.04.12 .

----------

> 145


        ?

----------

> ,    03.04.12 .


,       ))

       ?))

----------

,  . 276  ( .   )    ?

----------

!       "       "     .          ,      .  , .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,    ? :Wow:

----------

> ,    ?


 ... 

         .

------

 -      .
  ,          27 ,  .  15!

    .

   ?

   (   ,   ),    ,  .

    ,     .

  145 ,    .

    ?((((

----------

,            ,    ...     .

----------

, ,    ,     52 (),   -    ,   53   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    ,


 .



> ,     52 ()


   ,        ? ,      (),    ,     -   52 (01)  53.

----------

> ,      (),    ,     -   52 (01)  53.


   ,     ,     ,   52

----------

> CheckXML ,  10.04.12.  -  . 
>       .,   ,    .   . 
>    .  .


  .   .

----------

,     

  2000                   2000 ( )
  1600                     1600 ( )
  1600                   1600 ( )
  1600
    -6-2
  1  2012.  4800
  1 . 2012.  5200
          -400.
 :   -400,    1600.    ???
   2011     .

----------

150   2011

----------

???     150???

----------

...         -1  2011        150  ,      +/-

----------

150:   +2000  +600  +310  +200

----------


## Svetlana78

, ,       CheckXML  :    250 2      .3 1  (  )     251 2      . 3 1  (  ).      ?   ?

----------

,   :



> 2011     .


   :
     2011    2000 

  ?

----------

-1     +5999  +1799  +929  +600

----------

:
     2011    2000 

  ?[/QUOTE]

----------

...

  :
   2011 ...   ...   150         +/-

 :
1.      
2.   ?
3.     ?

----------

-1  150  +5999  +1799  +929  +600

----------

1  2012...      ( )

100
114
144
150

----------

100:  +5999
114: +4800
144: +9200
150: +1599

----------

,    9200       5999  ,   (9200-5999) = 3201        4800 ?

----------

,

----------

-6-2...       ...

  ...      ...          -                  ... ?

       ,     ,  ...

   1   :
 ... 
*4800* ... *9200*

 ,       -6-1(2),      ,         ,     ...

----------

,

----------

1 :  4800  5200
2 :   0   2000
3 :  0     2000
:  4800  9200

----------

???  
      1    -400

----------

...

----------

:    
 SPU_orb 10.04.2012 
                -400.                      ?

----------



----------

-6-4    ?    1  2012 ?

----------

...

-6-3/-6-4        ...

----------

-6-4.

----------

!
:
  1       :
 01.01.2011 -  0.16
 35512,45
 35513
 01.01.2012 -  0,39

  -  2011 .  :
  - 0
 35512
 35513
  -1 ()

    ?    ?      0,39,        0.      -1 .
!

----------

!    145   -1?      ,    2011    2012?

----------

> ,    2011    2012?


   ,    .
   2011,      2012 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    2011


 :yes:

----------

> -  2011 .  :
>   - 0
>  35512
>  35513
>   -1 ()
> 
>     ?    ?      0,39,        0.      -1 .


 .   .      100.

----------

> .   .      100.


    2011 .    .      -1 .
   2012 .       0,39 .
 (((

----------

1 :      0,39 .
 - 8784
 -5856
 - 2927,61 ()

   1.1.    -6-2  -1 ( 30):
            ,             6-2    (    1 ,     ,   3) ,    : -  1  -  144        4  1  (-1)   150   ,         4   (-)       100   ,         4   (-)    ; -     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).   150  100   (+)     .    6-2:5856,   -1:5856,39

----------

> ,    .
>    2011,      2012 .


    .       ,   ?

----------

?       ?

----------


## Lyska

!    ?   ,  - ? ))) 
  -1     .   -1  2011   ,       -  . 
  :
  0,66, 
  0,10, 
  0,67. 
    . 
 -1  1 . 2012  . 100  0,00? 
 .

----------

.00

----------


## Lyska

.      ))   .00,   0,00?

----------

0,00

----------


## Lyska

!  ,     10   ?  212-   ,      ?

----------

> ,   .       ,      6-1    ?


  , ..

----------


## paa01

,    -1 13      3-4,     ???

----------

*paa01*, ,

----------

> !  ,     10   ?  212-   ,      ?


   ??  ,    ,   .    .

----------

> CheckXML ,  10.04.12.  -  . 
>       .,   ,    .   . 
>    .  .


     ,   ,      ,   .

----------

> ,   ,      ,   .


     Spu_orb,    , .  .

----------

> Spu_orb,    , .  .


       SPU_orb   10.04.2012 .          -6-2  -6-2     ,  -1        . 
  CheckXML  31.01.2012 . 
 ,    .......

----------

> 1   :
>  ... 
> *4800* ... *9200*
> 
>  ,       -6-1(2),      ,         ,     ...


 ......

----------

> SPU_orb   10.04.2012 .          -6-2  -6-2     ,  -1        . 
>   CheckXML  31.01.2012 . 
>  ,    .......


   !  10.04.12.

----------

> !  10.04.12.


   !

----------


## olga.1958

> Spu_orb,    , .  .


 ,   ,)))))))))))))   , ,  10.04.12.

----------


## olga.1958

> !


  + ,   .

----------

, .   ,    51,      -   ? (   -1).

----------

**,  , .

----------

> , .   ,    51,      -   ? (   -1).


  52

----------

CheckXML-UFA  05.04.2012.   .  6-2 6-2    -1       !!!!             (CheckXML )      -1.

----------

4 -1 ,        2012 .:
1 -   2012 .;
2 -   2011 .

----------

> 4 -1 ,        2012 .:
> 1 -   2012 .;
> 2 -   2011 .

----------


## Bucom

1:
"6.3.   120 "      "    ,     (  () ),                .
 ,                    ,   ,      ,           7    24  2009 . N 212-.
 120  3  ,    " "  4  4.
 120  4  ,    " "  5  4.
 120  5  ,    " "  6  4."

----------

*, * , ,     -1        :Smilie:

----------

> 1:
> " ,     **               ,   ,      ,           7    24  2009 . N 212-"


 "", ,  ???

----------


## Bucom

> "", ,  ???


" "  ""  . .,     ,    -  ,     .    -   ...

----------

> ,   ,)))))))))))))   , ,  10.04.12.


,)))

----------

> 4 -1 ,        2012 .:
> 1 -   2012 .;
> 2 - *  2011* .


  2012  (    )     4.

     2011 .      .
    4  2011    ?
 ,        2011     4.

----------


## 21g

> CheckXML ,  10.04.12.  -  . 
>       .,   ,    .   . 
>    .  .


  ?

----------

177.     1.

----------

> 5  11  2012         .   ?


    2,  !

----------

+   .     2  - 52  53?

----------


## echinaceabel

> +   .     2  - 52  53?


     ,    2   52  53.

----------

,   .    -      ?

----------

,  ....  .... ...  ,                 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -      ?


 :yes:

----------

145       ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 145       ?


       01.01,    (   ),   .

----------

> 01.01,    (   ),   .


 ,      1 ,        ? ,    2011   2012 .

----------

145 .    ?? ..      3 ,       ??    ?

----------

......     .. ......

----------

, ,    ,     . 
   1  4521,59,     4522,00. 
   CheckXML-UFA  :
   -6-2  -1 
                         6-2      (    1 ,     ,   3) ,    : -  1   144        3  1  (-1)   150   ,         3   (-)       100   ,         3  (-)    . -     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).    150  100   (+)     .    6-2:4522,   -1:4521,59

  ?     6-2       4521,59,       4522?
             ?

----------

**, ...   ,     ?   ...

  4521.59,     4521.59
 0.41     -

----------

,            -    ?

----------

,      150   2010 ...

----------

.
  ,         ?   ?

----------

-     ... .. 150 ...      /...   =    ...

 -   -...

----------

,    !

----------


## 21g

145
        ,   ,      100,    145,    141     ?

----------


## ks-77

> 2012    .


    1,      (.)-  ...(  2009,30 3738...)   1 .1.2.     :
           .    - ,  ,       . ** .       50  ,    50       .         ,      ,  ,   ,    ,              ".
  ???  .

----------


## saigak

> ??


 .    .

----------

...       ((((((

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## Lyska

! , ,         1  2.     ?    . 1   13 ,    3 - .      ?     13 .   :Smilie:

----------

> 1  2.     ?


. 3

----------


## Lyska

,      .   ?

----------


## 21g

> 145
>         ,   ,      100,    145,    141     ?


 :Help!:   :Dezl:   :Help!:   :Dezl:   :Help!:   :Dezl:      ,

----------

140-144...

    145 ?     ...      ...    ...    ...

----------


## 21g

!  :Wow:

----------


## 1

Lyska:    ""   ?    ..

----------


## saigak

,    .....

----------

> ?


-..   -  ...

----------


## saigak

?    "" ....

----------

> -..   -  ...


    .  .     -1,    0 .

----------

2011 .? 
    2011 .    3921, (  3920,80 .)
 1 .   3920,80   (   ),        .   -    ""      .
 ?

----------

**         ...       " "?

    ?

http://www.anekdot.ru/id/-10092812/

----------


## E.Maria

> http://www.anekdot.ru/id/-10092812/


 :Wow:

----------

> ?    "" ....


..  .... ...))))

----------


## mura

.   100-    1    ,     150  .     .  !

----------

> Lyska:    ""   ?    ..


 1    - -     .

----------

,        ,   ?

----------


## Klukvochka

> 09/04/ 12      -,     . .
>   -  2  ,     .    ,  .     .


, ,      ,    ,      100 ?  ,         ?     ,         - .

----------


## ...

!   .    ,     (-    )  : 
1.   ***50   .   . : .      . 
2.    .   ""     "".  "/ ".       1097   8. 
    ?   .

----------


## pol111

,

,       ..      58 .8
   2   271       (,   ), 
 272,273,274 -   , .      ( 275)   271
      !!! . -    ?

----------

?

 *  = 

 -   ,          ...
 * 0 = 0

     ...

:
1.  = 1000  = 0   ?

----------

,        2011 -      145  -  141 ?

----------

, . 
    5.   .          .  ?           ?
      .

----------


## saigak

,   .   ....   111.       .

----------

saigak,   .   .       :Smilie: )        .           ..     .

----------


## 333

> ,        2011 -      145  -  141 ?


 ,   ,  ,   :Smilie:

----------

.   141-    ,   ,   145-   ,       01.01.2012

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        2011 -      145  -  141 ?
> 
>  ,   ,  ,


 .  145 - .

----------

145 -

----------


## 333

echinaceabel, ,

,  

  -     ?  -  2009          ?

----------

...     2011 ...   -   ...

----------


## 333

> ...     2011 ...   -   ...


    ...(   -   

   2012      2011,       ?
          -1
           -6?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2009


     ,      141-145.   01.01.2010.    .

----------


## 333

> ,      141-145.   01.01.2010.    .


    ,   ))
   ,     " "

----------

> .   141-    ,   ,   145-   ,       01.01.2012


, ,      01.01.2010

----------


## 333

> , ,      01.01.2010


 , 

  -    145     01.01.2012 ( 100) -     .       -      144
 ,     1 .      ?

----------

-?       .

       ,     100,       100=141=145
     ,     100,      141=145 (   -  , )
     ,     100,   141  ,  145=100

145-        

   :

----------

5    : 111.

----------


## 333

> -?       .
> 
>        ,     100,       100=141=145
>      ,     100,      141=145
>      ,     100,   141  ,  145=100
> 
> 145-


,          141    145 ""
  , !

----------

145  " ,    ".      .
     ,        , .    .
 .

----------


## 333

> 


   , ..

   100  ?

----------


## E.Maria

> ,        2011 -      145  -  141 ?


  141,  145 .

----------

...     ,   4  2011 .   .    "  .    .".      1  2012 . "  :    .   .     ."        .     2010          .   ,   4  2011 .          ,     1  2012 .  ?

----------

, ,   , -    .
 -1  1  8.2.
  2       03 (  1 ).
     !
       !?

----------

> , ,   , -    .
>  -1  1  8.2.
>   2       03 (  1 ).
>      !
>        !?


   ,           .
     .  :Frown:  ,  ,   .
,     ""?

----------

!
 -1  1  2012.    (-1)  ,         ( 7   ),    : "    :  50  , 50       ".
     "" ?
  ?

----------


## TALA04

, .
 1      5 -    ()    31  2009 .
        (    ... ...),      .
   -     .  ?

----------

*TALA04*,  .

----------


## TALA04

> *TALA04*,  .


.

----------


## nash975

!  !!!

----------


## Rint

*nash975*,    ))   , -,  .        .           ,   ,           .      1-2 .       .        1          (  251  3    4+5+6  1 .).  ,   .      -     ,   100    150  .    5- ,   9-       .

----------


## 333

echinaceabel, ,  


    -  ,        - ))

  !

----------


## tomic

,     :
1.     07    ,        ?
2.    (.   . )   (     )?
 .............. :Redface:

----------


## nash975

> *nash975*,    ))   , -,  .        .           ,   ,           .      1-2 .       .        1          (  251  3    4+5+6  1 .).  ,   .      -     ,   100    150  .    5- ,   9-       .


       .     ,  -   (    ).     1     .   .

----------

, ,   .    120   -     ",        (3  2012 ),       ,   ".      .    143  -   .       -6-2   ""? ,    , - ,    ?      ?

----------

...

----------


## 839

> 140-144...
> 
>     145 ?     ...      ...    ...    ...


    ?

----------


## E.Maria

> 


    -  .

----------


## 839

> -  .

----------

! , ,        ,  - ,  ,       -      (276)  ,      ,      -   ,   ?

----------


## nash975

> ! , ,        ,  - ,  ,       -      (276)  ,      ,      -   ,   ?


  "  "  ?  "   "?

----------


## lereti

,         b-1  .?       ,  CheckXML    (   107)     23  25 (((

----------


## lereti

> ,         b-1  .?       ,  CheckXML    (   107)     23  25 (((


 .         26   )

----------

+   51,  ?

----------


## Manira

!   SPU-Orb    -1  2012    3 . , -,      8 .   ,  ? ,   ,     ? ,  .

----------

[QUOTE=;53697730]     +   51,  ?       ,  ????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Manira

, -, 52.   51,    05.

----------

?????   ?.

----------


## Manira

31  2006 .  192


 1     216  12  2012 .


      15.03.2012  232     -1

   ,   :

http://www.kontur-evrika.ru/help/articles/10

----------


## Jul11

, ,   -  :Dezl:   !       .    spu orb,       .  ,  ,    , "    "   ..

----------


## _

***50:    1-  _______________2012_  ...


,      ?
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <> 
 299 
 43

----------


## echinaceabel

> <**>


  (  ).

----------


## varvara1710

------
 | | |  |  
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 1|    -6 | 36988.51| 7896.55| 40389.49| 7459.78|
 2|    | 36989.00| 7897.00| 40389.00| 7460.00|
 3|  -6-2 | 36988.51| 7896.55| 40389.49| 7459.78|
 4|   | 36988.51| 7896.55| 40389.49| 7459.78|
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  (   ):
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 |1  2 (<  /2)| 0.49| 0.45| 0.49| 0.22|
 |1  3 (< 1) | 0.00| 0.00| 0.00| 0.00|
 |2  3 (< /2) | 0.49| 0.45| 0.49| 0.22|
 |1  4 (=< *0,015) | 0.00| 0.00| 0.00| 0.00|
 |2  4 (=< *0,015) | 0.49| 0.45| 0.49| 0.22|
 |3  4 (=< *0,015) | 0.00| 0.00| 0.00| 0.00|
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ,   


  ,   ?       ?

----------


## Zinaida86

> (  ).


 ,     ,         ,    ..
"  .    (    ). 
 : ."
<>
.

----------

*Zinaida86*,   ""   ...   ...

----------


## Zinaida86

> *Zinaida86*,   ""   ...   ...


  .     ,     ""

----------

-   #408    ...

    ...

----------


## Zinaida86

2- ,       .

----------

*Zinaida86*,       ...    "" -    :Smilie:

----------


## Zinaida86

> *Zinaida86*,       ...    "" -


,   ,   ,    ,  !  .    (        ). " "3>    -?

----------

*Zinaida86*,      ,     ...

----------


## Rint

"".. -1 ,    " "  ..  ,        2010     -  ..    : "   150- ,     ,       ,    ????",... -----.    , - ..  :Asthanos: 
  ,       ..

----------

,       ?    ,     ,    01.01.10 .          . 
             , -      01.01.10        . 
  ,      ,           .
        ?       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


   ....  .

----------

...        ...        ,          ...              ...

----------

,       ?       2010   .    1-  2 -  2010. :
  1.2012+  1 . 2012+  1 . 2010+  2  2010+  1.+2 .+ 1  2012 .     2010     ?

----------

> ?


       , , ,      ?     (  ),    -  -  ?

----------


## Bucom

> , , ,      ?     (  ),    -  -  ?!


   " ".

----------

-1    +  :

a.  30 <>5</> 

Debug code: -1072898028
     "**_**_****_***_**_**_**_**_*******_*_*******_****_*_*****_*_*2012_***"  "   . :  "



   04/05 
- ?

----------


## Bucom

> - ?


          -,      .

----------


## ˸

**,   ?

----------


## Juu

> **,   ?


,  .        ,     . ,    ?

      2011,   .,      ,    .    ,     , ?

  "" -

----------


## Bucom

> 2011,   .,      ,    .    ,    , ?


  .      (    ,      ,        ).

----------


## _

, -,     -  4  -1?        .         145  1 -    -     ?

----------


## Bucom

> -  4  -1?


       ""-    .
VI.   4 "  
    "  
16.     ,           () .
16.1.    ,          (  () ),              .
 ,          ,   ,      ,      ,        .

----------


## ///

[QUOTE= ;53686320]        ,     100,/QUOTE]

   .     100     ??

1)  150   -78666.
2)    -78665,70
3)    100 ?

----------

78666.00

----------

> 78666.00


     ?  30. .

----------

91

----------

> 91


  ,        ?   ?

----------

...

----------


## neva7898

-    .  : " 2012 .      .  .     -5-2, -6-2  -1              .  .    .     -6-2  -1 = 0.01 .  ".

----------

*neva7898*,    ...

----------


## neva7898

,   -6-2  -6-2  1507,15
  -1:
 100   1506
 140   1507
 150   -1
    ,    ?

----------


## neva7898

**, -    ...    ...    !  :Smilie:

----------


## Lyubov K

, ,   ,      .      -1.       : 0  1?    ....   ,      .

----------


## Blueberry

:   .   -     .

----------

:"   145    ,         "

  ,      1  2012 ,   ,    2012    2011? (    141)

    ,     ?

----------

141.       100,          01.01.12

----------


## Bucom

> ?


      . :        01.01.2010.

----------

> 141.       100,          01.01.12

----------

:     + (    ,          ) *  2  ?*

----------


## Bucom

-    .

----------

,  ( 53)   ( 52)  ?  - ....

----------

, !    ,       1  2012 . ,      ,    ...  ,   , .

 : 10.05.2012   : 14:46:02
!  " "  26.04.2010 &#185; 

!        - "2".         
PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00023-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
___

      :
            -  
             -  ""
-  
 -6-2  -1_2012   
-6-2


1-2010 - 739683,00  (0,00  .)      664790,00  (0,00  .)      46223,00  (0,00  .)       38987,00  (0,00  .)
2-2010 - 291003,00  (0,00  .)      365897,00  (0,00  .)      61878,00  (0,00  .)       69115,00  (0,00  .)
1-2011 - 424691,00  (0,00  .)      407338,00  (0,00  .)      52838,00  (0,00  .)       49052,00  (0,00  .)
2-2011 - 52584,00  (0,00  .)       52410,00  (0,00  .)       15775,00  (0,00  .)       14302,00  (0,00  .)
3-2011 - 106457,00  (0,00  .)      91642,00  (0,00  .)       31937,00  (0,00  .)       27492,00  (0,00  .)
4-2011 - 91733,00  (0,00  .)       124074,00  (0,00  .)      27520,00  (0,00  .)       37222,00  (0,00  .)
1-2012 - 167487,02 (0,00  .)       138072,00 (0,55  .)       56620,13 (0,00  .)        47652,00 (1,49  .)
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
                      1873638,02                                        1844223,55                                        292791,13                                         283823,49
-1


     2010 - 1030686,00                         1030686,00 (.140-150+100)       108102,00                          108102,00 (.140-150+100)
     2011 - 675465,00                          675465,00 (.140-150+100)        128069,00                          128069,00 (.140-150+100)
03-2012 - 167487,02                          167487,02 (.140-150+100)        56620,13                           47652,00 (.140-150+100)
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
                 1873638,02                              1873638,02                              292791,13                               283823,00
      01.01.2010:

         : -6-2 - 1844223,55   -1_2012 - 1873638,02

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00024-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-1

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00025-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-2

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00027-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-1

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00028-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-2

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00029-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
_______________2012_

 :   03
 :   2012

   -1  .

----------

**,     :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252 (  )

----------

1    : "                                    (   10 )!"

 ,  , - ?      ,  2.5 (2.5.50.1)

----------

: (  )
100 0,00
114 356 287,02
144 246 872,00
150 109 415,02
252 188 800,00 28 800,00 80 000,00 80 000,00


167 487,02 138 072,00 56620,13 47 652,00

----------

111,112,113

----------

111 137 574,45
112 109 298,45
113 109 414,12

----------

**,   246872          ( -   , ..   /):

 ...  ... 
1 ... *108 774.45* ... 108774.45
2 ... 28 800.00 ... 137 574.45
3 ... *29 298.45* ... 166 872.90
4 ... 79 999.10 ... 246 872.00

     108 774.45 + 29 298.45 = 138 072.90

  :
 ... 
167 487,02 ... 138 072,90 

==========
  ...    :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------

100 0,00
114 56 620,13
144 47 652,00
150 8 968,13

----------

...

  ,   100   150      2011...

----------

> **,   246872          ( -   , ..   /):
> 
>  ...  ... 
> 1 ... *108 774.45* ... 108774.45
> 2 ... 28 800.00 ... 137 574.45
> 3 ... *29 298.45* ... 166 872.90
> 4 ... 79 999.10 ... 246 872.00
> 
>      108 774.45 + 29 298.45 = 138 072.90
> ...


?

----------

> ...
> 
>   ,   100   150      2011...


,   2011  150 =  100  1  2012 = 0,00

----------

**,       ,   ...

     :



> 1-2012 - 167487,02 (0,00  .) 138072,00 (0,55  .) 56620,13 (0,00  ) 47652,00 (1,49  .)


     1- ?    **     0.00 ?

    ???

----------

> **,       ,   ...
> 
>      :
> 
>      1- ?    **     0.00


  1  2012   2011

----------

> **,       ,   ...
> 
>      :
> 
>      1- ?    **     0.00 ?
> 
>     ???


  ,

----------


## 24

, ,   .. . 150   1   .      ,  ..     ,    .     1 .  .      .100  ,     .     ?

----------

**,  ? ,     ...   ...
   ...  ,         ...

      ...

----------

> **,  ? ,     ...   ...
>    ...  ,         ...
> 
>       ...


,    +0,90   (),      ,     ,    ,  ...   ...

----------

...  -   .   ...  - ...  ...

----------

!
 :Frown: ,     ,         ,   , 20%   ,   ,   2       ,   , (.3.201+202   ,  .3. 271=0,    )
      ,     ? !

----------

,   = 0

----------

,  ,        ..   .272  273,              ,      :Smilie:

----------

.   ?

----------

> .   ?


 ! 07!

----------

-    ?

----------

**,                <>276</>   :
0.00

----------

.    2011    1500 .     ,      .






2-2010 - 27167,00  (0,00  .)       31711,00  (0,00  .)       20375,00  (0,00  .)       23784,00  (0,00  .)
1-2011 - 59892,00  (0,00  .)       36500,00  (0,00  .)       17968,00  (0,00  .)       10950,00  (0,00  .)
2-2011 - 72420,00  (0,00  .)       70529,00  (0,00  .)       21726,00  (0,00  .)       21159,00  (0,00  .)
3-2011 - 74569,00  (0,00  .)       74713,00  (0,00  .)       22371,00  (0,00  .)       22413,00  (0,00  .)
4-2011 - 109172,00  (0,00  .)      132812,00  (0,00  .)      30802,00  (0,00  .)       38343,00  (0,00  .)
1-2012 - 120036,00 (0,00  .)       76724,00 (0,00  .)        38826,00 (0,00  .)        24084,00 (0,00  .)
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
                      463256,00                                         422989,00                                         152068,00                                         140733,00
-1


     2010 - 54335,00                           54335,00 (.140-150+100)         40751,00                           40751,00 (.140-150+100)
     2011 - 316054,00                          314553,00 (.140-150+100)        92866,00                           92866,00 (.140-150+100)
03-2012 - 120036,00                          76724,00 (.140-150+100)         38826,00                           25584,00 (.140-150+100)
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
                 490425,00                               445612,00                               172443,00                               159201,00


    ,    ?

----------

** ,    :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

   -6-2

----------

> ** ,    :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252
> 
>    -6-2


  :

100   -1500
114     38826
144     24084
150    +13242
252      0

 ( ):

 38826
 24084

----------

...    1500 ...  24084...      38826 ...    ,    ?

...  :
38826 ... 25584

----------

> ...    1500 ...  24084...      38826 ...    ,    ?
> 
> ...  :
> 38826 ... 25584


 .

----------

,   -   ?

----------

... ...      ...               ...

----------


## 34

! 
    .   ,      . -   -1  -2.
,   .      Spu_orb/   - .       . .   -2  -1 .  .   .  -1  . 100  -  1500.  . 110 -3600.  . 114 -   3600. .  130-  5100.
.140 - 6000.  . 144 - 6000 .  . 145-  1500.  .  150 --(-900).    -2     -6000.
     ?    ,   .    -1    . . 5100??

----------


## Bucom

> -2     -6000.


  5100.    900 (   -    )      .           .

----------

